# Ams Charge back 60 days after I was paid on the order



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I just got a charge back on a property I completed 3 months ago in Oakland. It was a cap job so I got the base amount. I trashed out the house and the basement crawl space. 

Well I got a order this morning for that same property that said -$50 for trashout with no other info.

I contacted the state rep and she said one contractor on a recurring service found trash in the crawlspace and they are deducting that amount to cover it....


----------



## w-s (Oct 27, 2012)

Freddie said:


> I just got a charge back on a property I completed 3 months ago in Oakland. It was a cap job so I got the base amount. I trashed out the house and the basement crawl space.
> 
> Well I got a order this morning for that same property that said -$50 for trashout with no other info.
> 
> I contacted the state rep and she said one contractor on a recurring service found trash in the crawlspace and they are deducting that amount to cover it....


Good luck..

Do you have a picture of the crawlspace with "no debris" in it? If so, you can claim it was placed after the fact.

Otherwise you are SOL.

You can try the fight that you didn't bill that for that cubic yard,and had you removed it you would have billed higher...but it would probably be a waste of time.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Freddie, I hope you have either an "after" photo or at least a condition photo of that crawl space showing it's empty


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Freddie,

Hey at least it was a "quick" chargeback and not 5 years after the fact. You actually have time (if property is not sold) to go back to property and deposit debris and take pics showing the "next contractor" dumped at the property and you can remove for $500.00. 

OOPS SORRY.... YOU should not be doing this! Nobody would ever do anything like this. The first contractor wouldn't have EVER put a little debris there to make some money on YOUR back. OR maybe you left a ton of debris? Stinks either way.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah I have photos showing the afters in detail but of course when he take befores 60 days later a lot of debris just appeared. It sucks but nothing you can do really.

I've never tried to make a dishonest buck in this business and it sucks that so many people do.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Freddie,
> 
> Hey at least it was a "quick" chargeback and not 5 years after the fact. You actually have time (if property is not sold) to go back to property and deposit debris and take pics showing the "next contractor" dumped at the property and you can remove for $500.00.
> 
> OOPS SORRY.... YOU should not be doing this! Nobody would ever do anything like this. The first contractor wouldn't have EVER put a little debris there to make some money on YOUR back. OR maybe you left a ton of debris? Stinks either way.


I only do initials for them not recurring so once I leave a property I never go back.... That is unless I get a callback


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Isn't it cheaper to pay the $50, than to return to the property?


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Isn't it cheaper to pay the $50, than to return to the property?



you may set precedent by doing that you become an ATM


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Freddie said:


> I only do initials for them not recurring so once I leave a property I never go back.... That is unless I get a callback


Did they send you photo's of your charge-back?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

68W30 said:


> you may set precedent by doing that you become an ATM


I may not be much of a businessman, but I do recurring services for AMS and polish a lot of turds left behind for me. In many cases, I just do it, and move to the next job. I can not envision a scenario where it would be worth my time to stage debris, at least enough to make it worthwhile, and clean it back up. By the time you get your state rep on the phone, get your work order approved, and still have to actually do the work and haul the material, you could have done the next service or two and been way ahead. But, I guess it happens. I mean hell if you want to make a dishonest buck, rip a damn shingle or two off


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

I just received an email from SG regarding an initial order I didn't complete. Who ever did it got an invoice adjustment to $0.00 for not automatically draining and covering a hot tub. Ouch!


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

I had never had this happen until last week, got an email from Spectrum telling me they were not happy but seeing as it was first time they would let it go-was an initial and things found at fault were 1) basketball hoop left in parkinglot (guilty, after doing some digging :| ) what appears to be a big pile of construction debris cut wood and whatnot dumped somewhere but picture from other contractor was cut n stretched, so know way of knowing where it was supposed to be (not guilty) a messload of weights and other stuff in a closet but again picture cut and played with so no way to know where this stuff was supposed to be (not guilty) then charged for a wall plate missing (not sure but I know my guys wouldn't check so guilty) and 3 replaced batteries in smokes (I know they would not check either so guilty)

In my defense for guilty stuff we avoid initials unless they are direct from bank but in this case Spectrum deals with every nice properties in CT (was in a 29 mil mansion the other day in Greenwich) and they pay well and we go in, and stuff like debris in allowable or not we always bid drives some crazy but covers my butt, so on this we bid first so I had tons of pics, but*** also had pictures I held back, and I ALWAYS DO THIS but the afters I will take a set for whomever-plus have another go and take bunches anywhere they want, and also go back myself and take more-all extras are held back.

This helped when this jackass went behind us, dumped his conv weights (heavey but few close to a door, his pile of debris could be on HIS front lawn for all I know) because I have pictures unseen by SFSI, all dated same time and bat place when I left :innocent:

I admitted to SFSI our guilty shots, explained other with extensive pics, and told them next time come to me first before you let someone go behind me and stage stuff, because next time I will not be so nice. No money had been withheld but they stopped payment on a check while they played this game, which as you know always causes probs but told em next time Ill not waste my time and just lean the property and at that point we will part ways.

greed, extensive turnovers and delusional people-webster's nationals definition

k im done Ive been quiet for too long:shifty:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> I had never had this happen until last week, got an email from Spectrum telling me they were not happy but seeing as it was first time they would let it go-was an initial and things found at fault were 1) basketball hoop left in parkinglot (guilty, after doing some digging :| ) what appears to be a big pile of construction debris cut wood and whatnot dumped somewhere but picture from other contractor was cut n stretched, so know way of knowing where it was supposed to be (not guilty) a messload of weights and other stuff in a closet but again picture cut and played with so no way to know where this stuff was supposed to be (not guilty) then charged for a wall plate missing (not sure but I know my guys wouldn't check so guilty) and 3 replaced batteries in smokes (I know they would not check either so guilty)
> 
> In my defense for guilty stuff we avoid initials unless they are direct from bank but in this case Spectrum deals with every nice properties in CT (*was in a 29 mil mansion the other day in Greenwich*) and they pay well and we go in, and stuff like debris in allowable or not we always bid drives some crazy but covers my butt, so on this we bid first so I had tons of pics, but*** also had pictures I held back, and I ALWAYS DO THIS but the afters I will take a set for whomever-plus have another go and take bunches anywhere they want, and also go back myself and take more-all extras are held back.
> 
> ...


Just curious what are Ct. squatter laws like?, I think I just found the location where I'm gonna have my 47th birthday party !!!arty:arty:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol! 

We walked in on a "pool party" on a 10mm home with an indoor pool and a lap pool. Another crew (didnt work for us but had crossed paths several times and they were ok) had their family & friends there swimming when we stopped on a Saturday mow. Ate 1 of their burgers from their outside grill and laughed and left.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Avoid package deals period


----------



## findfrank (Oct 9, 2012)

*So Here's one*

Got a W/O to bid Removal of a Dead Bird. 
So I travel 30 miles takes 45 min in traffic and I'm standing there looking at this Dead Bird . Now if I bid the removal I loose my Trip Charge a whopping $18.75. So I uploaded it that I removed the Bird at No Charge 
and Commented that Now that I removed the Bird for FREE I get to keep the Trip Charge and I don't have to travel back to the property 
I figure I Made/Saved $30.00 by doing the Job for Free 
What a Business


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

NewEnglandProp, we take extra photos as well when doing work for Nats and they go into our files. Why? For the same reasons as you. CYA. Too many times I have had to send someone out (years ago), 200+ miles or more round trip on an NC order. Some may say that if we uploaded all of the photos at the same time we would never have that issue. Wrong. A rep at Five Brothers was upset once that we still had extra photos of a prop we could send over if needed. She felt they belonged to them and should have been sent in the first place. Nope, our files are ours, whether we use them for documentation, liability issues, etc.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> NewEnglandProp, we take extra photos as well when doing work for Nats and they go into our files. Why? For the same reasons as you. CYA. Too many times I have had to send someone out (years ago), 200+ miles or more round trip on an NC order. Some may say that if we uploaded all of the photos at the same time we would never have that issue. Wrong. A rep at Five Brothers was upset once that we still had extra photos of a prop we could send over if needed. She felt they belonged to them and should have been sent in the first place. Nope, our files are ours, whether we use them for documentation, liability issues, etc.


 

there not paying for the photos, so what makes her think there % brother`s?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> there not paying for the photos, so what makes her think there % brother`s?


 

PS I take extra photos too (started this with FAS years ago!)


----------

